# Clock not working, Airbag light on, Radio out



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

I put an LED dome light bulb in and now my clock only comes on when I flip the dome switch to on. The radio is completely out, and the Airbag light stays on. All I did was change a bulb....What is wrong?


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm no expert when it comes to wiring, and this might sound like a stupid question, but ..... are you sure you plugged it in right? Didn't cross any wires or anything?


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

i didn't fool with any wires at all...just a bulb that went into my existing light socket


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

oh and now the dome light only comes on when the car is started but still nothing works


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok well I feel like a :dumbass: .....I changed the fuse again and everything is fine now. I guess the first fuse I popped in was bad or it blew as soon as I put it in...But it's all better now!


----------

